# do I need a license in NY state?



## SkinnyVinny (Mar 23, 2010)

hey guys.. As I said yesterday, I am starting a hanging, taping, repairing etc. business out here on long island.. I have been calling the licensing department and nobody has been answering the phones to give me any info.. I have my insurance, llc, DBA etc. all lined up and ready to go, I am just stuck on this licensing. My question is do you even need a license to hang and tape drywall in NY state? I have read a few other post from other states saying you don't.. Any answer would be a helpful one.. thanks guys.

Vin


----------



## SkinnyVinny (Mar 23, 2010)

nevermind... I got my question answered by an extremely friendly state government worker who finally picked up the phone..


----------



## Framer53 (Feb 23, 2008)

SkinnyVinny said:


> hey guys.. As I said yesterday, I am starting a hanging, taping, repairing etc. business out here on long island.. I have been calling the licensing department and nobody has been answering the phones to give me any info.. I have my insurance, llc, DBA etc. all lined up and ready to go, I am just stuck on this licensing. My question is do you even need a license to hang and tape drywall in NY state? I have read a few other post from other states saying you don't.. Any answer would be a helpful one.. thanks guys.
> 
> Vin



No state4 license, but local municipalities may have requirements. I believe you have to on LI.


----------



## Splinter (Apr 5, 2005)

Yep, Suffolk County Dept of Consumer Affairs, just off Old Willets Path (off rte347) in Happauge, $400 for two years, plus $100 fee for the restitution fund the first time. Nassau County, head over to Mineola, forgot the name of the road (thinking Courthouse Dr) off Old Country Rd, west of the Meadowbrook Pkwy. Same fee's there. 

Long Beach requires a license as well, and you must have a Nassau license to get theirs. $100/year. 

You cannot work legally anywhere on Long Island without a license.


----------



## SkinnyVinny (Mar 23, 2010)

they said I need to get a Home Improvement License. I gave them all my info and they are mailing me the papers. I think I have to go into the city to take a 30 question test to, hopefully I can find somewhere out on the island to go and take it... thanks for your input!:thumbup:


----------



## Splinter (Apr 5, 2005)

Vinny, there is no NY state license. We're regulated at the county level. There is no need to go to NYC unless you plan on getting an NYC license to work in the 5 boroughs. (Queens, Brooklyn, Bronx, Manhattan, and Staten Island) 

If you want to work on the island, you MUST get a license issued by the Suffolk County Dept. of Consumer Affairs in Happauge to work in Suffolk County, and a license from the Nassau County Dept. of Consumer Affairs in Mineola to work in Nassau County. 

I cant make it any clearer than that. 


Suffolk County requires a 20 question test that deals with contracts. Nassau does not require a test, just a boatload of paperwork.


----------



## SkinnyVinny (Mar 23, 2010)

ok.. that clears alot up.. the girl on the phone really wasnt helpful.. She said she was going to mail me all the paperwork.. im guessing this is all the applications and stuff? I really have been looking quite hard on google and all throughout the internet, and all i found was the NYC consumers affair site.. I got the phone number for the suffolk county one off of the site but theres really no literature, and like i said the girl on the phone really wasnt much help.. so thanks for clearing that up Splinter.. I appreciate the help and your time for sure..


----------



## Splinter (Apr 5, 2005)

No problem-o...

Good luck. :thumbsup:


----------

